# press parts



## nc-hunter (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. It looks like they have some really good prices.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

swalls said:


> All you press builders try www.wttool.com complete driveline $45.00 including shipping.Got mine in just 3 days.


Do you still, by chance, have the part number? Was it in the "hardware" category??


----------



## swalls (Jan 11, 2010)

*Press parts*

part # 4024-0150 acme 6 pitch rod
4020-0025 6 pitch nut
4041-0055 flange bearing
2117-0041 6" hannd whl. comes with spinnerknob
hope this helps i ordered enough to build 1 press,then 2more


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

swalls said:


> part # 4024-0150 acme 6 pitch rod
> 4020-0025 6 pitch nut
> 4041-0055 flange bearing
> 2117-0041 6" hannd whl. comes with spinnerknob
> hope this helps i ordered enough to build 1 press,then 2more


Thank you SWALLS, I appreciate the timely reply!!! :wink:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

swalls said:


> part # 4024-0150 acme 6 pitch rod
> 4020-0025 6 pitch nut
> 4041-0055 flange bearing
> 2117-0041 6" hannd whl. comes with spinnerknob
> hope this helps i ordered enough to build 1 press,then 2more


SWALLS,
I noticed that part number 4041-0055 flange bearing that you listed is for a 1/2" flange bearing yet your rod is 3/4". Is this correct?
Or should it have been 4041-0065?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

swalls,
I also noticed there was NO 2117-0041 shown on wttools.com's web site, but they had a 2117-0014 6" handwheel, but it had a 1/4" pilot hole so I am confused as to what to order.


----------



## swalls (Jan 11, 2010)

*Press parts*

i had the rod turned down to 1/2" for 3 1/8" this acts as a thrust washer on back side of bearing,also you have to drill the hand whl.to tap ffor 1/2" threads they come with piolt hole (check out hotrodderscott thread in DIY for complete insturctions),you could also order a 3/4 bearing not turn the rod the bearing has set screws,tighten them agianst the rod,drill hand whl.to 3/4 then drill and tap for set screws.Hope this helps and not confuses.I'm no wordsmith as you can see just a retired welder.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I like your press too!
They say that copying something is the highest form of a compliment!
So I am "complimenting" you!!!


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am in the process of gathering my press parts. Thanks for the info, very helpful. Could you tell me where you aquired your fingers?


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the info, ordered my parts friday very good prices, only thing i couldnt find was the collar clamps.


----------



## hoytman74 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the info. Do you know how much tubbing you used?


----------

